# Well i despair.



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

well i have only been here a few days but never have i come across some people like i have here, Im appalled an animal lover would come on and say all rabbits belong in a pie. Thats a disgusting attitude and i despair for the aniamls in their care.

I have enjoyed chatting to the bunny people and agree with what has been said about turkeylads attitude and and bluntness of posts saying the bunnies will live with guineas and they wont get exercise, they may be marginally better off but two wrongs dont make a right. sounds like he wanted praising from the heavens above and when he didnt get it he stomped off, all the advice given was reasonable.

Anyway i dont want to be part of a forum where people from one section can jump in on another animal section and declare they should all be in pies, its disgusting so please could my member ship be deleted please, i thought this would be a food forum as i keep cats dogs ferrets rats rabbits guinea pigs ex battery hens and hamsters, it all seemed to be in the one place but id rather not be a part of it, pease feel free to lock the thread not wanting to start another argument but when i look at my bunnies i dont want to be within a hundred miles of anyone who thinks they should be eaten.

sick sick sick sick.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry that that is the impression you have got.And i agree that that is sick!
Although, not all of us are like one person.
I respect your decision, but am hoping you can change your mind and get to know some new friendly people.
Chloe x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

and i should add i once encountered someone who was that sick in real life....yeah they thought it would be fun to break in my garden and kill 30 of my ferrets rabbits and guinea pigs by setting terriers on them and by squashing the guineas by stomping on them!!!!!

so i may be a little sensitive but there are some pretty sick people out there, i still relive that nightmare two years later with bodies scattered all over my garden ill never get the image from my head. It may seem irrelevant to this thread but i just wanted to share that sometimes people who say these disgustiing things do sometimes carry out barbaric acts which is why very touchy.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> well i have only been here a few days but never have i come across some people like i have here, Im appalled an animal lover would come on and say all rabbits belong in a pie. Thats a disgusting attitude and i despair for the aniamls in their care.
> 
> I have enjoyed chatting to the bunny people and agree with what has been said about turkeylads attitude and and bluntness of posts saying the bunnies will live with guineas and they wont get exercise, they may be marginally better off but two wrongs dont make a right. sounds like he wanted praising from the heavens above and when he didnt get it he stomped off, all the advice given was reasonable.
> 
> ...


Sorry you feel like that try and not take things too much to heart after all rabbits do get eaten and also in some contrys dogs do it maybe sick to us but it happens.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> and i should add i once encountered someone who was that sick in real life....yeah they thought it would be fun to break in my garden and kill 30 of my ferrets rabbits and guinea pigs by setting terriers on them and by squashing the guineas by stomping on them!!!!!
> 
> so i may be a little sensitive but there are some pretty sick people out there, i still relive that nightmare two years later with bodies scattered all over my garden ill never get the image from my head. It may seem irrelevant to this thread but i just wanted to share that sometimes people who say these disgustiing things do sometimes carry out barbaric acts which is why very touchy.


Im so sorry to hear that hun!
Some people are plain and utter sick!
Chloe x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> and i should add i once encountered someone who was that sick in real life....yeah they thought it would be fun to break in my garden and kill 30 of my ferrets rabbits and guinea pigs by setting terriers on them and by squashing the guineas by stomping on them!!!!!
> 
> so i may be a little sensitive but there are some pretty sick people out there, i still relive that nightmare two years later with bodies scattered all over my garden ill never get the image from my head. It may seem irrelevant to this thread but i just wanted to share that sometimes people who say these disgustiing things do sometimes carry out barbaric acts which is why very touchy.


I am very sorry you had to see that, yeah that is really sick im here if you would like to pm me i also keep ferrets and cats birds and dog.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Sorry you feel like that try and not take things too much to heart after all rabbits do get eaten and also in some contrys dogs do it maybe sick to us but it happens.


we are in the UK and i assume the 'idiot' is to knowing full well what their intentions were by making the comment.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> we are in the UK and i assume the 'idiot' is to knowing full well what their intentions were by making the comment.


I agree seems like its upset you and forall i can understand your anger just try and ignore it, its a good forum on a whole just like all forums you get some people who upset others


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I agree seems like its upset you and forall i can understand your anger just try and ignore it, its a good forum on a whole just like all forums you get some people who upset others


Exactly right!
Chloe x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, maybe ill log off for the night. 

Yes im very upset (crying again) for all those little bodies i had to cremate, im also having crisis with my ferrets, they have an undiagnosed illness which has killed ten in four weeks, the latest casualty was today.

I had to have three put to sleep in one day the other week so yes im a little emotional right now especially as more are showing signs of having it and whatever the hell it is its fatal that much we know. 

its also the second anniversary of the slaughter so im a little fraught right now that some people can be so disreguarding of other peoples pets, wether it be a stupid comment or killings, people ought to have a little more respect especially supposed animal lovers.

Ok ill retire to bed now or i may get another migrane.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Thanks, maybe ill log off for the night.
> 
> Yes im very upset (crying again) for all those little bodies i had to cremate, im also having crisis with my ferrets, they have an undiagnosed illness which has killed ten in four weeks, the latest casualty was today.
> 
> ...


Awww! Hugs!
Sleep tight!
Chloe x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Thanks, maybe ill log off for the night.
> 
> Yes im very upset (crying again) for all those little bodies i had to cremate, im also having crisis with my ferrets, they have an undiagnosed illness which has killed ten in four weeks, the latest casualty was today.
> 
> ...


Hi There

I am so sorry to hear about that have you had the ferrets tested for ADV? thats something that can kill ferrets although its not very common in the UK. All i can sugest is you isolate the ferrets away from any contact to other ferrets and dont visit anyone with any. I hope it can be solved to what it is.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres a link about ADV in Ferrets for anyone interested.

Aleutian Disease in Ferrets

Please note, its not very common in england there was an outbreak but all ferrets got put to sleep to protcect others.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Going to bed after this lol

I had a PM done, its 4 weks now i got the AD test back today and its not AD, ill get the rest of them PM back by the end of the week, i lost another today and got a few more showing signs.

I went on lockdown weeks ago, no one here me no where else, got some rescue ferrets in but they have gone next door until i get PM results so its all getting to me right now, waiting four weeks has been like a lifetime and more have died while we waiting.

Had the mother of all migranes yesterday from sun eve until middle of this morning, i was even throwing up blood (not good) so maybe i shoudl ignore peoples comments but its just all got to me tonight.

Thanks for those who have suported me, I wont take back anything i have said but maybe i wont be quite so sensitive over it after a good nights sleep.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I must have missed something here??
What is all this about eating rabbits.Not another idiot posting is there??


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear you have been so upset over someone who made such a heartless comment.
I have read your posts and am appauled by the way your animals were killed and i hope the person who did it was caught and punnished. God will if not the police.
Try not to take the comments from the person on here to heart as sometimes they do not think about what they actually say and what it means to others. Some do it just to shock. and it did. I hope they are pleased with the distress they have caused you and many others who care very much for their rabbits as i do.
If you leave you have let them win and in the future their could be someone who comes on here in desperate need of help with ferrets and by the sounds of it you would be able to help them.

Don't let one stupid person spoil it for you and us. Keep posting and just rise above the stupid people. It takes all sorts to make a world and it would be boring if we all had the same idea of things.

Chin up, there are so many nice people on here.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear of your poor animals and yes its disgusting the way some people comment on here very heartless!

I hope you stick around there are many of us here like you who love all animals and also are sickned by comments of people which are jjust so childish and cruel!


----------



## Lisa Franklin (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi

It was not nice how the conversation went with Turkey Lad. Hr is just a one off though, I have been on here for a few weeks now and only come accross friendly helpful people who make you feel really welcome.

He was someone who was just very insenstive about peoples feelings and hopefully he wont post anything new.

I took a look at the pictures of all your pets and they are lovely!!

Sorry to here about yout tragerdy, it is just something that you would never imagin would happen.

Hope you get to the bottom of what is wrong with your ferrets.

Lisa 

xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya

That thread is quite rare in the bunny section, as you can see I got pretty mad and upset about it but honestly most people that come in here are lovely. Dont leave and let those insensitive people win, stay and talk to us, im very sorry about your ferrets x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> Hiya
> 
> That thread is quite rare in the bunny section, as you can see I got pretty mad and upset about it but honestly most people that come in here are lovely. Dont leave and let those insensitive people win, stay and talk to us, im very sorry about your ferrets x


I don't reply much here as i've only got dog's. I thought the comment about rabbit pie was really uncalled for. And feel alot of the people who were adding to the thread no nothing about rabbit's, and should have kept out of it. you small animal people alway's seem very friendly in the thread's i read My grandaulter is getting a rabbit soon, so i'll be asking a few thing's soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Pampered pets said:


> and i should add i once encountered someone who was that sick in real life....yeah they thought it would be fun to break in my garden and kill 30 of my ferrets rabbits and guinea pigs by setting terriers on them and by squashing the guineas by stomping on them!!!!!
> 
> so i may be a little sensitive but there are some pretty sick people out there, i still relive that nightmare two years later with bodies scattered all over my garden ill never get the image from my head. It may seem irrelevant to this thread but i just wanted to share that sometimes people who say these disgustiing things do sometimes carry out barbaric acts which is why very touchy.


that is sick, how people can be so cruel i really dont understand, i do hope you stay ,as there are many really lovely people on here, with lots of helpful advise, i love reading about different things, i am allways learning, i love to see pictures of othere peoples pets, it would be sad if someone posting something silly, made you leave, just ignore them, thats what we have all learnt to do, if noone bites, they soon go away, to annoy others no doubt,


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

christine c said:


> I don't reply much here as i've only got dog's. I thought the comment about rabbit pie was really uncalled for. And feel alot of the people who were adding to the thread no nothing about rabbit's, and should have kept out of it. you small animal people alway's seem very friendly in the thread's i read


agree. a lot of those people were not rabbit people and just wanted to join in the argument. unfortunatly its put me off posting in the general section now, so i know exactly how you are feeling. i dont think ill be going on there again for a while and it took me a couple of days to be able to come back o this site at all. it is distressing when people are so childish. sorry you feel you want to leave. maybe just take a break we dont argue that often


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Going to bed after this lol
> 
> I had a PM done, its 4 weks now i got the AD test back today and its not AD, ill get the rest of them PM back by the end of the week, i lost another today and got a few more showing signs.
> 
> ...


Hi There

I am so glad they dont have AD what have the vets done, have they given your other ferrets antibiotics as a safty thing? sorry if im coming across as if im questing you i'd just like to try and support you and understand whats happening. All I can sugest is you feed the ones thats showing signs with a seringe maybe soak cat biscuts in hot water for 10 mins blast them in microwave then they should go like a soup. If they are meat fed maybe give them blended meat with some kitten replacer milk they maybe too weak to chew but might lap


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

christine c said:


> I don't reply much here as i've only got dog's. I thought the comment about rabbit pie was really uncalled for. And feel alot of the people who were adding to the thread no nothing about rabbit's, and should have kept out of it. you small animal people alway's seem very friendly in the thread's i read My grandaulter is getting a rabbit soon, so i'll be asking a few thing's soon


Yeh as you can see I have cats and horses too, have been brought up with every animal you can think of really and my parents have cairn terriers but i find the bun section a really nice group of people, its just a couple of people that spoil it now and then and its very frustrating when you know its the animals that suffer and i find it easy to get wound up with these people which i shouldnt. Feel free to ask anything, we're more than happy to help and dont normally bite lol :wink5:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yeh as you can see I have cats and horses too, have been brought up with every animal you can think of really and my parents have cairn terriers but i find the bun section a really nice group of people, its just a couple of people that spoil it now and then and its very frustrating when you know its the animals that suffer and i find it easy to get wound up with these people which i shouldnt. Feel free to ask anything, we're more than happy to help and dont normally bite lol :wink5:


I was brought up with chicken's rabbit's dog's and horse's. Sadly we lost are horse last yeah. But my daulter look's after 2 for a lady and we can treat them like our own. Thing's have moved on since i had rebbit's so i will be asking thank you


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh hun sounds like you have had a rough ride with your poor animals over the last few years.
dont leave here we are a lovely bunch on the rabbit forum and it very rarely gets heated here.
i was upset by the pie thing too its disgusting, i bet the person wouldnt like it if we said the same about there animals (not that we would)

besides if you dont stick around you wont get to see my baby rabbit pics  i am a french lop breeder and have a nice litter at mo and another litter due soon  
now that must make you wanna stay?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've obviously missed something. I have not been here a lot due to being sick. I can't comment on what was said. However, I can comment on the regular posters in this forum and strongly have to say that there are an awful lot of die hard rabbit lovers here.
I do have to say that sometimes that some comments may come across as harsh or a little hard; in saying that though, I do know that these comments come straight from the heart and for the love of the little bunnies. I have seen comments like this made to people - for example - someone who are breeding rabbits for a pet shop. The people who may have been hard or stern - were only doing it for the love of rabbits.
Folks here really love their pets and I am sorry that you have had a bad experience here. I am sure there were valid reason for your upset - but what I ask you to do is hang around for a little longer. You'll see we are all massive animal lovers here.
Jacqui


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> ahhh hun sounds like you have had a rough ride with your poor animals over the last few years.
> dont leave here we are a lovely bunch on the rabbit forum and it very rarely gets heated here.
> i was upset by the pie thing too its disgusting, i bet the person wouldnt like it if we said the same about there animals (not that we would)
> 
> ...


Fraggyyyyyyy you didnt tell meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee is it Midi??????????


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

The person im assuming your referring to lives in a different country  attitutes to animals differ greatly from ours in certain countries,i once worked with a thai lady who was very ammused with the fact i kept cats and dogs as pets in the house!!!they breed to eat where she`s from,its a sad fact im afraid.different cultures are entitled to their own ways and opinions as are we,we may not like it,but it is the way of the world


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ohhhh godddddddd! next you'll be saying that cows dont belong in a burger! lots of people eat rabbits...and i love my pet rabbit dearly, have never eatten rabbit ot want to....but they in the wild a pest. and originally they were for eatting. 
im a bit grouchy, ive had no sleep...but im pretty sure it was a joke...so yeah. if you dont like it, dont read it.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ohhhh godddddddd! next you'll be saying that cows dont belong in a burger! lots of people eat rabbits...and i love my pet rabbit dearly, have never eatten rabbit ot want to....but they in the wild a pest. and originally they were for eatting.
> im a bit grouchy, ive had no sleep...but im pretty sure it was a joke...so yeah. if you dont like it, dont read it.


She wasnt joking actually and she wrote it in the rabbit section so it was insensitive, irrelevant and stupid thing to say. I'm very shocked you have defended her especially given how this thread is someone obviously very upset by that comment. :glare: I would not go on a site full of people who are vegans and say cows belong in a burger ut:

I did report the comment so hope it was removed.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> She wasnt joking actually and she wrote it in the rabbit section so it was insensitive, irrelevant and stupid thing to say. I'm very shocked you have defended her especially given how this thread is someone obviously very upset by that comment. :glare: I would not go on a site full of people who are vegans and say cows belong in a burger ut:
> 
> I did report the comment so hope it was removed.


I agree i'd be gutted if someone said that about dog's. it's the same thing, So please don't jodge all the doggy people the same way!. I'm guilty of when and not meaning this rude but rabbit people saying about foxes in your garden's shoot them,. my dog's are working dog's but this is a pet forum the whole thread was cruel and taken over by trouble maker's And i for one was ashamed to think i chat to these people i thought i was sad to see a normaly friendly place turn so sour So rabbit people please don't tar me with that brush


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

christine c said:


> I agree i'd be gutted if someone said that about dog's. it's the same thing, So please don't jodge all the doggy people the same way!. I'm guilty of when and not meaning this rude but rabbit people saying about foxes in your garden's shoot them,. my dog's are working dog's but this is a pet forum the whole thread was cruel and taken over by trouble maker's And i for one was ashamed to think i chat to these people i thought i was sad to see a normaly friendly place turn so sour So rabbit people please don't tar me with that brush


It wasnt a doggy person it was a guineapig person i think from her post? I think your lovely i dont tar people with any brush, we're all individuals and responsible for what we say. We all have our own opinions and should respect them but also be tactful towards peoples feelings, i dont think you've posted anything offensive. I wouldnt advise it on a fox forum though lol.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ohhhh godddddddd! next you'll be saying that cows dont belong in a burger! lots of people eat rabbits...and i love my pet rabbit dearly, have never eatten rabbit ot want to....but they in the wild a pest. and originally they were for eatting.
> im a bit grouchy, ive had no sleep...but im pretty sure it was a joke...so yeah. if you dont like it, dont read it.


well i had to read the comment to know that i didnt like it!!!!!!

anyway i have said what i had to say, there does seem to be be some quite nice people on here so ill hang around a bit longer, i assume there is an 'ignore' button somewhere, there is on most forums so i might just put that into use.

i should travel the forum as well, as i also have cats, dogs, ferrets, guineas, rats , hens and a hamster so i hope the other people are as nice as most of the bunny people, i might end up spending half my life here lol


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Eurgh I'd like to meet him in a dark alley and show him what us rabbit owners are made of.. :cursing:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Rachh said:


> Eurgh I'd like to meet him in a dark alley and show him what us rabbit owners are made of.. :cursing:


Have to say i fell the same!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

christine c said:


> Have to say i fell the same!


LOL! I'm not a naturally violent person but if someone so much as touched my rabbits I'd be on their case :blushing:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Rachh said:


> LOL! I'm not a naturally violent person but if someone so much as touched my rabbits I'd be on their case :blushing:


I'm the same with my [email protected] lol


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

haha i would be but noone would bother with my dog.
he's too bone idle anyways.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

well regarding my animals being killed for fun i strongly suspect i know who did it, in fact in my gut i know but the police said they needed evidence and couldnt do anything so thye got away with it, i have cameras up now recording as i had a second brake in a few months ago this time my neighbour heard a bang and looked out (its 2am) and saw torches and phoned me immediately, i looked through the window and all i could see were torches so i had no idea who or how many were there but i was insenced, adrenaline kicked in and i flew downstairs , i opened the door with the intention of the dogs going out but i was screaming like a banshee and the dogs shot back in terrified and left me to it lol

They tried to leg it over the fence but i grabbed one, i pulled his shoe off and dragged him back over he kicked me balck and blue while he tried get back over but no way was he going, neighbour phoned the police and her two sons came to help, turned out it was two of their mates!!!!!

the neighbours son and mate had afoudn a stray rabbit the week before and the lad took it home, the mother who is a drunk thought it was cute and kept it without trying to find its owner!!! then at the weekedn she got so drunk she couldnt find it so she said accused my neighbours son of pinching it which he denied so she sent her son and mate into my back garden to check all the pens to as she was certain i had it, anyhow while i had hold of the lad i didnt give a damn why he was there or who he was only that he was around my animals at 2am after the last time so im sorry to say a gave him a good hiding, he stepped in dog **** with his sock lol and i threw his trainer onto wasteland and told him go look in all nettles for it.

Well the police stopped them in the next st and gave them a talking to, i tried to leg it back up st to have another pop and had to be restrained, oh dear. Wel the next day his mum was paid a visit and got some more of the same, now i dont condone violence but im sorry after thirty slaughtered pets, including day old guineas my tolerence is zero.

They were drunk and they did say they were sorry to the neighbours but they were to frightened to come near me and tell me.

Oh and forgot to say they already had one rabbit, didnt check the sexes and one had a litter down a warren it made, the cats got in and killed all the babies, i have tried to get her to give them up but she wouldnt so no doubt there be more babies.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> well regarding my animals being killed for fun i strongly suspect i know who did it, in fact in my gut i know but the police said they needed evidence and couldnt do anything so thye got away with it, i have cameras up now recording as i had a second brake in a few months ago this time my neighbour heard a bang and looked out (its 2am) and saw torches and phoned me immediately, i looked through the window and all i could see were torches so i had no idea who or how many were there but i was insenced, adrenaline kicked in and i flew downstairs , i opened the door with the intention of the dogs going out but i was screaming like a banshee and the dogs shot back in terrified and left me to it lol
> 
> They tried to leg it over the fence but i grabbed one, i pulled his shoe off and dragged him back over he kicked me balck and blue while he tried get back over but no way was he going, neighbour phoned the police and her two sons came to help, turned out it was two of their mates!!!!!
> 
> ...


you poor thing to then come on i pet pet forum and hear that i'm so sorry


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

glad you gave em a wot for, some one only aimed a kick in the direction of one of my buns (some nasty kids was in my garden) i ran out screaming and when they tried to climb over the wall i pulled the one back down and he hit his head. i had to restrain myself but i didnt hit him. just threatened to kill the lot of em if i ever saw them in my garden again. unfortunatly it didnt stop them (police wouldnt do nothing) and i became paranoid about my rabbit being outside so he went to live with my mom for a while until i moved. i wouldnt put up with it again. i think when it comes to any of my babies i would kill!!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I once chased two fellas up the st because they spat at my dog when she barked, im a bit of a nutter over my aniamls lol


sadly i never heard the first break in or i would have done time.


----------

